# Bell & Ross Diver Blue & Bronze



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm surprised these have not been mentioned. I think these are awesome. What do you think?









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: Bell & Ross Diver Blue & Bronze*



Cybotron said:


> I'm surprised these have not been mentioned. I think these are awesome. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the Bronze one! Even though I'm partial to blue!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the look of the blue diver - can't wait to see what the availability / price is going to be?


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Of the 2 I prefer the bronze. Something about the blue just doesn’t do it for me. I think it’s too blue, maybe it would be more appealing to me if the strap was a different color? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99problems (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm not sure why these 2 aren't even on B&R's own page for Baselworld, especially the bronze version being limited. Definitely interested in that one.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

The plight of lesser known brand I guess.
Lucky there's still the ardent fans behind them

Lovely new divers!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

I think that they both look good but if I could only pick one I would go with the bronze one.


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Yes. Bronze is limited to 500 boutique edition. Price selling is $4200 in my country . Cool Cusn8 bronzo........


----------



## Sblackwell15 (Feb 26, 2018)

I love both, but I think blue gets an edge.


----------



## neebsta (Sep 28, 2009)

The bronze is awesome. I'd be in the market for one....


----------



## Tifoso (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm not usually a huge fan of the B&R square watch designs, but I love these divers (especially the blue).


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's some actual shots I got in Singapore.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Loving the bronze!


----------



## Ether (Apr 3, 2012)

Silver Stainless - £2800
Blue Stainless - £2800
Bronze £3200

So not horrific pricing, plus the bronze is limited to 999 pieces.


----------



## richieleo (Apr 14, 2008)

Ether said:


> Silver Stainless - £2800
> Blue Stainless - £2800
> Bronze £3200
> 
> So not horrific pricing, plus the bronze is limited to 999 pieces.


Been trying to find a bronze without success. If anyone has a lead. Let me know.


----------



## Gasol1 (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Bell & Ross Diver Blue & Bronze*

Does anyone have information on thickness? I like how thin the BR-03 is, wondering how much thicker these divers are. I haven't been able to find it anywhere yet. Thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone have information on thickness? I like how thin the BR-03 is, wondering how much thicker these divers are. I haven't been able to find it anywhere yet. Thanks.


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Bell & Ross Diver Blue & Bronze*



Gasol1 said:


> Does anyone have information on thickness? I like how thin the BR-03 is, wondering how much thicker these divers are. I haven't been able to find it anywhere yet. Thanks.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Does anyone have information on thickness? I like how thin the BR-03 is, wondering how much thicker these divers are. I haven't been able to find it anywhere yet. Thanks.


Honestly not much thicker. Fit well on my 7.5 wrist. def thinner than traditional divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Monochrome just did a review of the bronze and stated it is 12.2mm thick. 

I don’t have calipers to measure my steel model but seems right to me. It’s thinner than my 7750 based chronograph and slightly thicker than my Sinn 556. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

richieleo said:


> Been trying to find a bronze without success. If anyone has a lead. Let me know.


I know of one that was in Singapore. Not too sure if its still there. I can check for you if you are anywhere near here. haha


----------



## richieleo (Apr 14, 2008)

shaneisbadong said:


> I know of one that was in Singapore. Not too sure if its still there. I can check for you if you are anywhere near here. haha


Actually I am in Singapore!  But I am not prepared to buy from the AD. They have overpriced it in Singapore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

richieleo said:


> Actually I am in Singapore!  But I am not prepared to buy from the AD. They have overpriced it in Singapore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ohh cool. overpriced? meaning above the retail price?


----------



## richieleo (Apr 14, 2008)

shaneisbadong said:


> ohh cool. overpriced? meaning above the retail price?


I mean it's hard to get much of a discount in Singapore. So I would rather purchase from other countries.


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

richieleo said:


> I mean it's hard to get much of a discount in Singapore. So I would rather purchase from other countries.


ahh ok. from my understanding, the bronze is hard to get so there is little to no discount for it. heard this for not only Singapore though, other places as well. Maybe you can get the vat refund as discount. not too sure whether retail would be similar across too.


----------

